# Annoying bluetooth problem (audio)



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a MacBook Pro laptop (about 18 months old). I play music using the iTunes program - works without problems when using the internal speaker or when my stereo system is jacked into the Book. This past Christmas I received a stereo small-speaker unit. It's one of those mini things that's about 7" long and 2.5" high, âHead Rushâ-brand distributed in Canada by The Source. The two together sound _great_ when the bluetooth link is good.

However, for some reason the link craps out sometimesâ¦ unpredictably. Iâve made sure this isnât for lack of battery charge. It sometimes happens when both the Book and the HR unit are fully charged up.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm not sure, but I have trouble with wifi when I use my Bluetooth speakers for my laptop. Evidently they both operate at 2.4 GHz. Looking for a radio conflict might be a good start.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Nevada said:


> I'm not sure, but I have trouble with wifi when I use my Bluetooth speakers for my laptop. Evidently they both operate at 2.4 GHz. Looking for a radio conflict might be a good start.


Thanks. Worth considering.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Better speakers will operate between different wavelengths to give you better reception.
I've had a similar problem with my MBP, but only during the initial connection.


----------



## ke4mcl (Apr 19, 2016)

bluetooth and wifi share frequencies. with the exception of 5.8ghz wifi, most wifi stuff will be on the 2.4ghz. some cordless phones also operate on 2.4ghz.

running bluetooth and wifi at the same time off your laptop will result in diminished range on both. this can show up as choppy audio or dropped connection. if you havent already, try storing your music on the laptop, turning off its wifi and using just the bluetooth connection back to the speaker.


----------

